# the most disturbing recipe on food network



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

a turkey, stuffed with a duck, stuffed with a chicken....omg

yes, its paula deen....


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Oooooo, I love Turducken. It is really yummy.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Ugh, I've heard of it several times, and yet it's still shocking. Sounds vile.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Ummm we are making one for Christmas Dinner at the request of my 10 year old. He saw the show and is really excited. ( He loves the food network and Animal Planet... that is all he watches..lol)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

That sounds really yummy! And perfect for anybody eating low carb, gluten free, "paleo diet" etc! I wouldn't recomend it for the vegetarians though!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marcee* 
Ummm we are making one for Christmas Dinner at the request of my 10 year old. He saw the show and is really excited. ( He loves the food network and Animal Planet... that is all he watches..lol)

You HAVE to post pictures of the stuffing process.

How do you even eat it? Do you have to pull out each individual bird first, or do you just get a huge knife (chainsaw?) and cut right through the whole thing?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I kneuu it uaz Paula!


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

That's 3/4 of a Churkendoose.









http://www.amazon.com/story-churkend.../dp/B0007I746I


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

They are boneless. The one we are getting has layers of stuffing between each bird. I will post pictures though.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I kneuu it uaz Paula!

Huh?









ETA, just saw your siggy.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

My brother is a chef and keeps begging us to let him make it. Everyone other then my dh keeps protesting. Poor guy asks every year.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marcee* 
They are boneless. The one we are getting has layers of stuffing between each bird. I will post pictures though.

omg whatever will i do if dd grows up and wants one

holy crap she just said turducken....its like a horror movie - i have to keep watching


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Am I the one who is going to go searching for the recipe?







:


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrant* 
Am I the one who is going to go searching for the recipe?







:


I have a few... want them????


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Huh?









ETA, just saw your siggy.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marcee* 
I have a few... want them????

Yes pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

My husband is obsessed with the turducken. I'm assuming it's going to end up on our table at some point.....


----------



## rambunctiouscurls (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Huh?









ETA, just saw your siggy.
















I really thought it was some sort of southern accent spelling.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

FIL sent DP and his sister a turducken when they were away at university (they went to the same out of state school together, how cute is that?) and he says they're kind of gross. seems like a lot of work to do it yourself, If I had to have three birds stuffed inside of each other, I'd probably buy a premade one!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

ahhh . . . turducken. i don't know which i would prefer, turducken or tofurkey. i'm kind of a traditionalist.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

OMG! This thing will not leave me alone!

DH has been begging me to get one this year. It *might* have been different if he'd asked when we could have just run on over to the westbank of New Orleans to pick one up, but...

In the grocery store here, they've got one for *only* $49. Or we could order one from the Cajun Grocer, here.

I did see Paula, put her's together. I could do it, but why???

For one, just looking at it makes me feel gluttonous. Two, I think my body is finally recovering from all the over-indulging we did down south!


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

I think you can buy a turducken already made, I remember hearing about it last year or the year before from one of my coworkers (who was getting one) Sounds kind of scary

Now tofurkey, that is vile. I got it once for a sad lonely thanksgiving that I spent all by myself, back when I was a vegetarian. I hated it. Actually, that was my last thanksgiving before I met my husband. That would be why I am not longer alone







and part of the reason I am no longer a lacto-ova vegetarian







:


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone else wonder about the whole food poisoning thing?

I'm such a freak, I won't even eat stuffing if it has been cooked in the turkey.

Well I can't eat stuffing at all now that I had to go gluten free. (yes, I am bitter)


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 27, 2006)

Conversation between me and DH.

Me: OMG, did you know some people stuff a turkey with a duck and then the duck with a chicken.

Him (looking at me like he doesn't know what my problem is): Oh, yeah, the turducken.

How can this be a normal thing that people just do?







How would even think of it? WHY?


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I thought this thread was a joke at first . . . how . . . interesting?, didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassiopeia* 
Conversation between me and DH.

Me: OMG, did you know some people stuff a turkey with a duck and then the duck with a chicken.

Him (looking at me like he doesn't know what my problem is): Oh, yeah, the turducken.

How can this be a normal thing that people just do?







How would even think of it? WHY?










It sounds to me, from what I've read on this post and the way my dh is acting, like it's a man thing!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

not really, someone did it before her 3 days ago. Its not THAT bad, turducken is pretty popular.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
That sounds really yummy! And perfect for anybody eating low carb, gluten free, "paleo diet" etc! I wouldn't recomend it for the vegetarians though!

















, neither would I


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
Well I can't eat stuffing at all now that I had to go gluten free. (yes, I am bitter)

I'm making a rice-based stuffing this year.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ATenthMuse~* 
For one, just looking at it makes me feel gluttonous.

i agree, but for paula, it works, she has a HUGE family







I wouldnt make it unless there was a big family gathering.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memiles* 
My husband is obsessed with the turducken. I'm assuming it's going to end up on our table at some point.....

Mine, too.

How expensive are they? It seems like it would be kinda expensive, what with the deboning, the three birds, etc.

ETA: Just saw the link to the Cajun grocer. Right now I am glad to be in the south.....I'm almost POSITIVE I know of a butcher shop where I can get one, 'cause holy moly.....$100 is an expensive bird (or three birds!







)


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Anyone eaten it before or does it all just taste like chicken?


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Anyone eaten it before or does it all just taste like chicken?











The recipe does say it's for serving 25.

Isn't duck better when it's kind of crispy? Don't the inner birds get soggy and gross?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Anyone eaten it before or does it all just taste like chicken?

i would assume it takes like turkey, chicken and duck














:


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I'd be careful about posting about food here!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

omg. puke lol


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
i agree, but for paula, it works, she has a HUGE family







I wouldnt make it unless there was a big family gathering.

I don't care how big her family is, and I've been through my own fair share of big, southern Thanksgiving dinners, that is a bit much!







:

I did tell dh that I'd agree to order the roll for Christmas, if we can just do that and gumbo.







I'm doing my best to get out of cooking this year and dishes and leftovers...


----------



## Kitsune6 (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'm making a rice-based stuffing this year.

stuffing seems like the only thing that rice bread would be good for









we just started eating wheat again







:


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Fred Meyers in Idaho sold these last year. It was like $75 for one so I passed, but I hear they are quite good


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ATenthMuse~* 
I don't care how big her family is, and I've been through my own fair share of big, southern Thanksgiving dinners, that is a bit much!







:

I did tell dh that I'd agree to order the roll for Christmas, if we can just do that and gumbo.







I'm doing my best to get out of cooking this year and dishes and leftovers...









not if you are serving 20-30 people....... would you rather she make 2 or 3 turkeys? I think if you enjoy turducken and can consume the whole thing at a family gathering, then why not?


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cassiopeia* 









The recipe does say it's for serving 25.

Isn't duck better when it's kind of crispy? Don't the inner birds get soggy and gross?

25?? Holy cow! And you know the sad thing is that we would get one for THREE and then eat it in four days! 25 my patoot!









And I heard that the deal with putting the duck in the middle is that the duck fat permeates the turkey and chicken, making both really moist.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Ugh, I've heard of it several times, and yet it's still shocking. Sounds vile.


YES!! My thoughts exactly ewwww


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
not if you are serving 20-30 people....... would you rather she make 2 or 3 turkeys? I think if you enjoy turducken and can consume the whole thing at a family gathering, then why not?

Still disagreeing, but whatever works for you. Debate a turducken? I think not.


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

yuck, I'm not even a vegetarian but the thought of that makes me want to puke!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I've always loved the word "turducken". It's so fun to say but never actually knew what it was







. I guess now I know


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw this recipe on diners, drive-ins, and dives. Anybody see this where a kind of dressing was made with it?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
stuffing seems like the only thing that rice bread would be good for









I'm just going to use cooked brown rice in place of the bread in my usual stuffing recipe.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Petersmamma* 
25?? Holy cow! And you know the sad thing is that we would get one for THREE and then eat it in four days! 25 my patoot!









But for how many meals? And what else are you serving with it?

If you're serving fewer side dishes, then you could easily eat twice as much meat per person. So that drops it from 25 to 12.5 servings. Divide that by 3 people and it lasts for 4 meals. Or figure on the calculated 25 servings, but serve it twice a day (lunch and dinner) for 4 days and it still feeds 3 people.

I would guess that for 25 people, there wouldn't be too many leftovers, if any. It's gone after on meal, rather than lasting all weekend.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kitsune6* 
stuffing seems like the only thing that rice bread would be good for









I loooooooooooooooooooooooove rice bread!!!!!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh, I saw this on Feasting on Asphalt! They had a little caution running across the bottom of the screen "Warning: Turducken is high in fat and cholesterol!" Well, duh! I have to say, though, that I grew up in the South, and I had never heard of such a thing!


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

we have one at christmas every year







:
i personally don't like it, but the stuffing is quite good (cornbread with crawfish & shrimp). you can see how its made if you watch the gulf coast episode of "bizarre foods" (on the travel channel)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sebarnes* 
Oh, I saw this on Feasting on Asphalt! They had a little caution running across the bottom of the screen "Warning: Turducken is high in fat and cholesterol!" Well, duh!

As if high fat and cholesterol were truly unhealthy anyway!!!


----------



## sebarnes (Feb 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
As if high fat and cholesterol were truly unhealthy anyway!!!

Exactly!


----------



## shelbell (Oct 29, 2006)

There's a butcher shop near me that I've always seen selling turduckens, but... Apparently they sell turporkens too!!!!







:

http://cajunmeats.com/


----------



## Outofmymindyo (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
That sounds really yummy! And perfect for anybody eating low carb, gluten free, "paleo diet" etc! I wouldn't recomend it for the vegetarians though!









I was watching somebody have it on a different channel and they said it's REALLY high in fat and cholesterol...not the good kinds.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *memiles* 
My husband is obsessed with the turducken. I'm assuming it's going to end up on our table at some point.....

Mine is too, except mine wants to add in a goose and an ostrich.


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Oh, my...







:


----------



## L&IsMama (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
As if high fat and cholesterol were truly unhealthy anyway!!!

You are being sarcastic, right?


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

no turducken here, we're having another Southern favorite......fried turkey!!


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I never knew this existed. I thought of it one day though and it seemed cool.







But my idea (when I thought of it that day) was to then stuff the chicken with a quail and the quail with its eggs, like in The Earth's Children books. I suppose a little game hen would work too.







:

I would try it.










I just wanted to add that I had tofurky several times when I was a vegetarian and I thought it was so yummy.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *L&IsMama* 
You are being sarcastic, right?









Poke around the Traditional Foods forum a bit. There's plenty of science questioning the "fat and cholesterol are unhealthy" theory.

In a nutshell, I beleive that natural whole foods are healthy, including natural sources of fat. It's the highly processed, hydrogenated oils that can cause health problems.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd heard of it but wasn't sure the logistics. Thanks for posting about this.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw this on tv. The stuffing they used was made with tons of sausage! So its turkey, duck, chicken, and sausage.

We're vegetarian but my DH is obsessed with it too. We wont eat one but I bet he would get one in a second if we ever gave up being veggie..

Oh and I second the tofurkey being DISGUSTING! I'm making my own this year, I hope its good.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I love Paula Deen.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaAllNatural* 
I never knew this existed. I thought of it one day though and it seemed cool.







But my idea (when I thought of it that day) was to then stuff the chicken with a quail and the quail with its eggs, like in The Earth's Children books. I suppose a little game hen would work too.







:

I would try it.










I just wanted to add that I had tofurky several times when I was a vegetarian and I thought it was so yummy.









amen on the tofurkey









i am a veg, but i prepare meat for my dh and for the family i just choose not to partake. i guess its just the idea of all 3 that grossed me out!! its like old mcdonalds farm slaughter....


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Thats a whole lot of dead birds right there.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
Thats a whole lot of dead birds right there.

Better than trying to do this with live birds.







:


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

It's served EVERY YEAR at the Thanksgiving NFL game. And the announcers talk about it during the whole game, and they show everyone digging into it.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Better than trying to do this with live birds.







:

Oh my!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Better than trying to do this with live birds.







:

yeah, the feathers get stuck in your throat, its really annoying.







:


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Wow check out the nutrition information:

(if you are on a low fat or low calorie or low sodium diet this meal is not for you!)
Serving Size: 1/12 of a recipe

Servings Per Recipe: 12

Calories - 1733
Calories from Fat - 1005
Total Fat - 111.6g - 172%
Saturated Fat - 33.4g - 167%
Cholesterol - 577mg - 192%
Sodium - 816mg - 33%
Potassium - 2087mg - 58%
Total Carbohydrates - 10.5g - 3%
Dietary Fiber - 0.6g - 2%
Protein - 158.5g - 317%
Sugars - 1.7g
Vitamin A - 11%
Vitamin C - 8%
Calcium - 16%
Iron - 128%
Thiamin - 66%
Niacin - 508%
Vitamin B6 - 192%
Magnesium - 61%
Folate - 43%


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

theres less sodium in that than a can of spam.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
Wow check out the nutrition information:

(if you are on a low fat or low calorie or low sodium diet this meal is not for you!)
Serving Size: 1/12 of a recipe

Servings Per Recipe: 12

Calories - 1733
Calories from Fat - 1005
Total Fat - 111.6g - 172%
Saturated Fat - 33.4g - 167%
Cholesterol - 577mg - 192%
Sodium - 816mg - 33%
Potassium - 2087mg - 58%
Total Carbohydrates - 10.5g - 3%
Dietary Fiber - 0.6g - 2%
Protein - 158.5g - 317%
Sugars - 1.7g
Vitamin A - 11%
Vitamin C - 8%
Calcium - 16%
Iron - 128%
Thiamin - 66%
Niacin - 508%
Vitamin B6 - 192%
Magnesium - 61%
Folate - 43%

But if you're on a low carb diet it's perfect!









I assume those numbers are for the entire recipe, not a single serving?


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I knew I'd heard of something like this before...

Stuffed Roasted Camel, anyone?

mmmm...the recipe...is Shop-Rite stocking Camel yet?


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
Wow check out the nutrition information:

(if you are on a low fat or low calorie or low sodium diet this meal is not for you!)
Serving Size: 1/12 of a recipe

Servings Per Recipe: 12

Calories - 1733
Calories from Fat - 1005
Total Fat - 111.6g - 172%
Saturated Fat - 33.4g - 167%
Cholesterol - 577mg - 192%
Sodium - 816mg - 33%
Potassium - 2087mg - 58%
Total Carbohydrates - 10.5g - 3%
Dietary Fiber - 0.6g - 2%
Protein - 158.5g - 317%
Sugars - 1.7g
Vitamin A - 11%
Vitamin C - 8%
Calcium - 16%
Iron - 128%
Thiamin - 66%
Niacin - 508%
Vitamin B6 - 192%
Magnesium - 61%
Folate - 43%

ok so I will serve Diet coke and fat free cool whip







:







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Wait a minute- earlier in the thread somebody said this feeds 25- and somebody else is saying that a serving size is 1/12 the whole recipe?

I can't imagine eating 1733 calories, including 111 grams of fat and 158 grams of protein, in a single serving. I'd get full and stop eating. I could eat 1/4 to 1/3 of that in a single meal.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

how the hell do you completely debone the birds?


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
Does anyone else wonder about the whole food poisoning thing?

I'm such a freak, I won't even eat stuffing if it has been cooked in the turkey.

Well I can't eat stuffing at all now that I had to go gluten free. (yes, I am bitter)

That was what I was wondering too. Hi, I'm Meg and I'm a food poisoning freak.


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
how the hell do you completely debone the birds?

Yeah, I was wondering that one too.


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
theres less sodium in that than a can of spam.

Are those the options!!!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
Are those the options!!!









no, just pointing out that normal everyday foods have high sodium counts to.... so its not that weird to have a thanksgiving main meal have alot of sodium.


----------



## harpertrance (Nov 11, 2006)

eeeeeeeewwww!!! Lol thats nasty


----------



## karen ann (Feb 7, 2002)

Reminds me of the recipe for stuffed elephant in an old SCA cookbook I used to have. I think my ex took the cookbook because I can't find it and I know I wouldn't've thrown it out (it had the yummiest French meat pie recipe).


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

We had a turducken for Christmas in 2004. There were 9 adults. I ordered it from Cajun Grocer or the other Cajun place. It was very good.

I'm not sure we'd order it again, though.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oh how i love paula! we have talked about doing a turducken in my group of friends for YEARS now. someday...... we'd buy ready-made though!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I assume those numbers are for the entire recipe, not a single serving?

Nope. That's _per serving._ So multiply by 12 if you want to see the cholesterol and saturated fat counts for the entire tri-bird creation.


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

I was so enjoying her show today (and I never watch the cooking channel but was just flipping around this afternoon) until she got to that part.

OMG I wanted to uke

It looked so gluttonous.


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

Turducken!

If you watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern, on Travel Channel, there's an episode where he's in south Louisiana and sees how they do the Turduckens. Its quite..educational.

I've had turducken, shipped to CO from one of my Dad's friends who lives in Lafayette. It was good, but a bit dry. I think because of the time spent shipping it and I think we may have cooked it wrong..cus almost everyone I know who has eaten Turducken loves it.


----------



## ncas72 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok...I'm going to out myself...I have actually made a Turducken.







:

Three years ago, DH and I decided to make one for Thanksgiving dinner. It took us two hours to debone and another hour to put the whole thing together. DH took pics to document the process and good thing because that was a once in a lifetime event.

It tasted really good but was way too much work.


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
no, just pointing out that normal everyday foods have high sodium counts to.... so its not that weird to have a thanksgiving main meal have alot of sodium.

hmm, somehow I can't wrap my head around spam being normal everyday food, lol!!!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
hmm, somehow I can't wrap my head around spam being normal everyday food, lol!!!

Thats what I was going to say but I was afraid someone would accuse me of being classist.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought the turkey was supposed to rest within a pig and the pig within a cow. . .
at least that's what AB led be to believe on Good Eats.

I say kill more animals & eat more meat. The more the merrier right. I need all my amino acids & you can't stop me. Decadence be damned, I want it all RIGHT NOW.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
I'd be careful about posting about food here!









What?

Nevermind.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zo's ma* 
hmm, somehow I can't wrap my head around spam being normal everyday food, lol!!!

Umm in my neck of the woods it was/is... While I am not a fan we grew up eating it....







:


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Have you ever seen that fake commercial on SNL for Taco Town? "Tacos wrapped in a deep-dish Chicago pizza wrapped in a blueberry pancake, batter dipped and fried and served in a commemorative tote bag with vegetarian chili" Of course I'm paraphrasing here, but you get the picture.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

There once was a lady who swallowed a fly...
Can't stop thinking that every time Turdeckens are mentioned.


----------



## my3peanuts (Nov 25, 2006)

So how long do you have to cook this thing? Days?







:


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I heard about that last Thanksgiving and was shocked. I had forgotten about it and got to be shocked all over again.
I'll stick with the tofurkey, thanks.
I have never had duck, I never knew anyone who ate it until I went to my partner's Nana's Thanksgiving/Xmas stuff. They love eating weird animals! Ducks, geese, lambs, who knows what's next?!


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

We had this for Thanksgiving dinner last year at my Aunt and Uncle's. Not really my thing! We'll be doing a regular turkey at my house this year.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *homemademomma* 
how the hell do you completely debone the birds?

You never learned how to debone a whole chicken? Hmm. It's tricky.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my3peanuts* 
So how long do you have to cook this thing? Days?







:

All these answers and more!







JUst ask Paul Prudhomme!
http://www.chefpaul.com/turducken.html


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

All I can think is that it's gonna be really well done to get the middle cooked. My dh wants one, of course...
I convinced him that 12# turkey for 3 people is decadent enough!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

on diners drive ins and dives, the guy grills the duck and chicken before making the turducken.


----------



## unfrozncavegrl (Jan 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama* 
Have you ever seen that fake commercial on SNL for Taco Town? "Tacos wrapped in a deep-dish Chicago pizza wrapped in a blueberry pancake, batter dipped and fried and served in a commemorative tote bag with vegetarian chili" Of course I'm paraphrasing here, but you get the picture.









OMG LMAO! I have seen it and I appreciate your version much more!









ETA: Read what you wrote again and I'm still LMAO


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

that is exactly what I was thinking when I read this thread!!

Definitely a close runner up to being the best example of US gluttony ..next to the pizzacrepetacopancakechili -bag!

that bird dish...bad bad bad karma. I would not want to be around that cook when the rapture comes you know??


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)




----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I kneuu it uaz Paula!


I saw your siggie, but at first I thought you were making fun of Paula's southern accent







I heart Paula, but I have to say that recipe sounds so gross imo.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KeysMama* 







that is exactly what I was thinking when I read this thread!!

Definitely a close runner up to being the best example of US gluttony ..next to the pizzacrepetacopancakechili -bag!

that bird dish...bad bad bad karma. *I would not want to be around that cook when the rapture comes you know??*























:


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who appreciates this one on SNL.

DH and I always laugh at some of the fast food commericals on regular tv--everything has to be larger, wider, more beef, more cheese, extra fried. It's like they're just making stuff up to screw with their customers!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Keysmama-That was too darn funny.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Ruthla check out http://test.aaronsgourmet.pagedepot.com/ - kosher turduckens and other variations on the theme - organic & regular. expensive though


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My Tofurkey is sounding more and more appealing.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

seriously.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I have no interest in eating one, but I don't understand what the issue is.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Did anyone see the deep-fried lasagna on Paula's show a few weeks ago? uke I think I gained 12 pounds just watching them eat it.


----------



## laura163 (Sep 13, 2002)

I would love to try this just once.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
I don't understand what the issue is.

I agree.

personally it sounds delicious and I'd love to try it - though I'd never make it (too labor intensive) or buy it (too expensive)


----------



## touka (Oct 5, 2006)

Turducken always makes me think of _ER_. It was served a few seasons ago, along with one of Frank's wisecracks. He also had some choice words for the Tofurkey.


----------



## nottoolatebaby (Aug 28, 2007)

Paula does a deep fried mac & cheese too. Darn, her food sounds yummy but she has to be the number one artery clogger on the Food Network. The turducken freaks me out though. How? Is it boneless? How would you carve a turducken? I don't want to think about it!!!!


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

I hadn't seen the Taco Town, but it sounded so funny! Here is the link to watch on You Tube if you haven't seen it!


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok I LOATHE Paula Deen with the same level of hatred I reserve for the @sshat who invented hydrogenated oil, but I do have to say that my sister made a turducken - yes, from scratch - for Christmas a few years ago and said it was tasty tasty tasty but perhaps not worth the trouble.

I haven't read the whole thread 'cause it's past my bedtime so I apologize if somebody already pointed this out, but the turducken is actually a modern riff on the medieval penchant for stuffing multiple animals with each other. Apparently they thought it was great fun too. But the point to the turducken is that the duck sort of bastes the chicken and the turkey and adds a lot of flavour to both, without you ending up with the greaseball (delicious greaseball) that is a simple roast duck.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Oh yeah I call that one the triple nasty


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

When I first heard of it, I wanted to try it, but my dh does not like duck. So finally my cousin made one for thanksgiving and I got a chance to try it. It's good, if you like a lot of white meat. I'm partial to dark so it was ok. I'd much rather eat the duck part than the turkey part. I think a good spicy cajun gravy would have done wonders.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
They love eating weird animals! Ducks, geese, lambs, who knows what's next?!

Duck geese and lamb are weird animals now?







: They make regular appearances on *my* dinner table. If you want weird, maybe a nice muskrat or capybara would suit.

I truly do not understand why everyone is so disgusted by this recipe. Yes, it's a lot of calories... so is a Thanksgiving meal of roast turkey, oyster dressing, green bean casserole, candied yams, biscuits, cranberry sauce, and pumpkin pie. If that's your main complaint about it, I recommend you look up the nutritional information for all the food on your Thanksgiving dinner table and start comparing numbers. If your objection is to the gluttony of the holiday, then by all means eat a dinner of baked skinless chicken breast and steamed broccoli on Thursday.

This recipe is for a roast turkey, a roast duck and a roast chicken along with stuffing/dressing. I truly do not understand how that's any weirder than any number of other things (chittlins any one?) that appear on dinner tables.

As for the question about fat and cholesterol, this article says it pretty nicely.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ITA with you Cristeen.


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

Our dinner last year included turducken. It had an andouille sausage stuffing, so I wasn't that thrilled with it. The husband liked it, though.

What's weird about eating geese and lambs, btw? They're both tasty and filling!
I knew I should have bought that lamb shank at the market last week. Now I've got a taste for it.

If you think that's weird, I won't show you the recipe I have around here somewhere for fried alligator (which tasted like chicken, btw).


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

Turkey: 41 Calories Total Fat 0.6g
Duck: Calories 281 Total Fat 15.7g
Chicken: Calories 231 Total Fat 5.0g

Total Calories per serving approximately 553

I've read the average calories consumed on American Thanksgiving is 6,000 calories -7000 calories. That makes 553 calories sound small.

Theoretically you could eat a modest breakfast & lunch & then have some Turducken with some cranberry sauce & then eat a slice of 80 calorie low-fat sugar free pie & escape Thanksgiving with 0 weight gain.


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Minerva* 
If you think that's weird, I won't show you the recipe I have around here somewhere for fried alligator (which tasted like chicken, btw).









Mmm, dh and I love gator...









I'm not a duck fan, so I might try the turporken first... I've always been curious about the meat stuffed into meat recipes.


----------

